# See ya Daunte



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/14096504.htm

Finally put this to bed!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Sucks to be a Miami fan right now.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

about time :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

More boats in Miami


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll: they could have got more for him, but the vikings suck at trading


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

What a sad and disturbing day in Minnesota. I can not be more HAPPY for the vikes to be done with the fumblepepper.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Best birthday present I have gotten all day. thanks Dosch for the post!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Ding Dong the witch is dead.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

*dosch wrote:*


> More boats in Miami


 :lol: :beer: The "football gods" do listen.....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> they could have got more for him, but the vikings suck at trading


Actually they couldn't. You know there are so many that want it both ways. You cannot say in one breath that he sucks and we are glad he is gone( I know MH, you personally didn't say that he sucked), and also want to get more than a second round pick for him. He either is bad and hurt in which case they got a good deal or he is great and he will recover and the Dolphins hosed us. Daunte himself painted us into a corner with his tirade of trade me. Everyone knew that he wanted out and we pretty much had to deal him or risk having a malcontent on the team all year. I almost wish that Ziggy would have paid him and let him languish on the bench until his contract is up. Too bad these A-holes make so much money that the owners aren't able to afford to do this.

I sure wish that the contents of the e-mail that ****** off Daunte so much would be made public.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank G%D!!!!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I am not surprised in the pick they got the only thing that bugs me is the year they got it in. 2007


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

edit


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you sure about the pick being in 2007......I heard a report today that it was in 2006. I guess I don't know for sure though.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

the article says this year's draft...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Childress just said it was for 2006.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

"Bout time.... good riddance... maybe he can grip the ball better in warmer weather... 'course he did play college down that way..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mallardhunter said:


> :eyeroll: they could have got more for him, but the vikings suck at trading


I still think Hershel was worth it. :lol: :lol:

I won't miss little-hands a bit. I don't care who you are, but if you're turnover prone you're always shifting the momentum to the other side and that doesn't win ballgames.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

What did the wind switch? Queen fans are singing a new tune, I thought Culpepper was the quarterback standard.

Bandwagon switches like the wind!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

4-Curl, I was with Daunte before he went Schizo on us. Trade me, no, I am happy, trade me. What an ***. I soured on him after that. Are we never allowed to change our minds about someone????????? :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've always been a Culpepper fan.But with Moss gone he had a lost year.With the seriousness of his injury....and having to pay him $6,000,000 next week.Plus his whining the past couple weeks and the way he handled himself....it was time to go.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The only part of the trade I don't like is that he isn't a Packer.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Bandwagon switches like the wind!!


Tell me about it.... I never saw so many cheeseheads until AFTER they won the big game.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> I never saw so many cheeseheads until AFTER they won the big game.


I agree, although it is hard not to hang with winners of several trophies. Unless you happen to be a queen fan, torture must be rule # 1. Rule # 2 must be to follow queen until the cows home or move to California. oke:

As long as your changing your mind Doc, you can come to the land of champions and cheese. We'll let you in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have always been a duante fan....but I did not want to see him go. Because he is an every other year guy...look at his track record. He would have been MVP if manning did not throw all those TD's. I would say keep him this year and then if he demanded a trade get rid of him. I don't like that he demanded a trade. I wish I could see the emails that made this whole thing seem to happen. Now they need to make a push a brees unless he is already gone.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

He's gone...New Orleans. 6 yrs. for 60 mil. 10 mil. signing bonus.....did we really want him anyway????


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In my opinion he was the best free agent QB out there.....but he is also coming off an injury. But we do need to get another QB. Johnson is a perfect back up....he will come into a game and not lose it for you...but he will not do anything great to win it either. Plus who is our back up now anyway.....We need another QB...who knows in the draft we could find another Tom Brady....but the vikes are not that lucky.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> As long as your changing your mind Doc, you can come to the land of champions and cheese. We'll let you in.


Not a snow balls chance in hell!!!!!! uke:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

we need vince young now :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This has to be better than the last time we traded with Miami. 
I don't think that guy even played, I forget his name but he was the one that was born again into God or became a pastor or something. Someone help me out.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ricki Williams?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I know who you're talking about. He ended up stabbing himself I think?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Dimitrius Underwood, and he wasn't part of a trade, the Vikes drafted him 29th overall and signed him to a 5 year 5 million dollar deal and he walked out of camp the next day. :lol: Yeah he had some problems and escaped from a hospital, the Dolphins picked him up on waivers sometime later.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

]Not a snow balls chance in hell!!!!!![/quote said:


> No really, we won't mind at all!! We actually kinda like reject queen fans!! 8)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

He gone but he could be back 

If he doesn't pass the physical guess what? he comes back to Minnesota for his bonus and a name plate on the bench 

Bob


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> If he doesn't pass the physical guess what? he comes back to Minnesota for his bonus and a name plate on the bench
> Bob


That would suck! :-?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*What do u bet he PRO-BOWLS and becomes one of the best quarterbacks around?

I wouldn't doubt it.*

:sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe the vikes will now trade with New orleans and get the #2 pick in the draft and get Matt Leinhart??????? That would look good in my book. What would it take to wrestle away the #2 pick in the draft. Maybe they could trade a few picks and a whizzinator for the rights!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www.nfldraftblitz.com/pick_value_chart.htm

Not gonna happen.But all of this does make for exciting times in the NFL.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

KFFL NEWS...Moving up the draft Possible?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vikings | Childress does not rule out trading up in the NFL Draft
Tue, 14 Mar 2006 20:59:12 -0800

Kevin Seifert, of the Star Tribune, reports Minnesota Vikings head coach Brad Childress did not rule out packaging several draft picks, they now own the 17th, 48th and 51st picks, to move up in the first round and select one of the draft's three premier quarterbacks: USC's Matt Leinart, Texas' Vince Young and Vanderbilt's Jay Cutler. "You look at all those eventualities and see if you feel like there is something," Childress said.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Vikings | Team changing uniforms
Tue, 14 Mar 2006 19:46:00 -0800

Sean Jensen, of the Pioneer Press, reports the Minnesota Vikings will be wearing new uniforms for the 2006 season. Steve LaCroix, Vikings vice president of sales and marketing, confirmed the uniform change, although he declined to say to what extent. "We are working with the NFL and Reebok on some exciting changes for the 2006 season. The process is still continuing, but we'll look to have an unveiling later in the offseason for our fans," he said.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

As a fan of the Packers and whoever is playing the queens, this is a sad day. Duanted would always help the lowly queens find a new way to choke and lose.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle: :fiddle:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Hustad--thanks for bringing back the pain of the worst trade in NFL history.........one-shoed Herschell............what we need to do is dangle a cocktail in front of Two-minute Tommy and get him back!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow Ken

Seeing Daunte in those colors is definitely going to be weird!

I think that those color look better on him though than Purple!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wait till you see the "new" Vikes uniforms.....supposedly they have purple pants. 

Aslo Vikes will play Miami this year in Miami.Want to bet it will be a nationally televised game if he is playing???


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Want to bet it will be a nationally televised game if he is playing???


Yeah and watch, the prick will throw for 500 yds. and 6 TD's.. At least we'll know where to hit him.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> > Want to bet it will be a nationally televised game if he is playing???
> 
> 
> Yeah and watch, the prick will throw for 500 yds. and 6 TD's.. At least we'll know where to hit him.


Yep I bet that happens! Ha hahhaha We will know where to hit him...

'Course by the time that game rolls around he'll likely be back on the injured list! If he does play he'll probably throw for 330 and 3 TD's, but with the vikes D, he'll have been sacked twice, fumbled once and thrown 2 int's! causing the Dolphs to lose the game by a touch.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Culpepper had a horrible year last season. He had a record season the year before. The years before that, he was always a top 3 rated qb in the NFL. Leading a team that had a number 1 or 2 offense every season. During that time span, the vikings had anywhere from the number 28-32 rated defense. The offense would score 30 pts, the defense would give up 32 pts. Last season, the offense struggled to gain an identity. The wr's and game plan sucked. The defense sucked the first 6 games. Is that Daunte's fault. Is he responsible for losing games, after he has led his team to 28 plus points.

Now Brad "25 yd bomb" Johnson steps in last year, at the same time the defense steps up for 18 takeaways, 15 sack, numerous hurries and the best second half run defense in the league. Brad Johnson rated out at a c+ in the nfl qb grading system. The vikings went from the numer 6 offense under Duante, to the number 27 offense under Johnson. Honestly, tell me that Johnson was the reason the Vikings came back last year. If you do, you are insulting the defense. The defense and special teams were the reasons the Giants got beat. Other than that, Johnson was averaging 175 yds per game passing against really bad defenses. When he played against good defenses (Giants, Pittsburgh, Baltimore), he was horrible. Daunte lost to Chicago, Tampa, Atlanta; three good defenses as well. New Orleans and Green Bay were easy wins for Duante's vikings. The rest of the schedule was gravy. The Lions twice, Browns, Rams and the third string bears. To assume that Johnson was the savior and will be, is a long shot at best. A slower daunte still runs faster, breaks tackles better and throws a heck of alot farther than BJ.

To put the stigma that Duante wasn't smart enough to lead the team is ignorant. While he played with MN, they always had a joke for a defense. Last year, about game 8, they woke up and started to play ball. Duante would have been the benefactor to that success as well. He may have even been able to help lead in a couple wins that ended in loss's, with pure athletisism. He made alot of mistakes last year before he was hurt. I think most that is on his shoulders, but we all saw the game plans, or lack of, and that falls squarely on the coaches. No running game, no short game....who took Jermaine Wiggins plays out of the book. You knew it was going to be a bad year last year, when Klienssauser didn't get hurt right away.

Skoal Vikings. 
By the way, I have no problem with Pepper being traded, he made his own bed with the boat thing, and not respecting the new coaches requests to come to Minnesota to rehad. But BJ was/is not the reason the Vikings will win or lose, it was and hopefully will be because of the defensive turnaround. 
Yes, I am a Pepper fan. :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree with you on this fireball.....This trade will go down as being great for the Vikings if he does not recover from his injury or great for the dolphins if he does recover.

Vikes: good that we got a second pick instead of wasting our time on him.....

Dolphins: we got a pro bowl QB for a second Round pick.....we walkered the vikes again!

But the vikes need to get a QB....Johnson is a perfect back up. He will come into a game and not lose it for you....but he will also not win it.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Vikings | Fast fact
Wed, 15 Mar 2006 12:18:19 -0800

Vikings.com reports the Minnesota Vikings are the only NFL team with three draft selections in the top 51 of the 2006 NFL Draft.

dd:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

We got screwed!!! Guys like Daunte don't come around often and we let him go for a second round pick. What if he makes a full recovery and returns to 2004 form?? Now we'll blow the pick on a some injury-prone linebacker and have Brad Johnson lead the team to an 8-8 in 2006. I'm sorry but the offensive line sucked last season and we had no running game. He had no time to throw the ball and was getting clobbered play after play. I just don't understand how a guy of his talent gets let go for a 2nd rounder......


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fireball, I do agree with you that Daunte was not the soul cause of all the losing, but it was the case, on more than one occasion that he would march down the field and then when it took a pinpoint throw he would gaff or when he would get his hand tapped he would fumble ( I don't believe that comes into play on a quarterback rating, so that stat for him could be a bit misleading!!!). The defense also spent more time on the field when Daunte was running the team and that could be part of the reason that they didn't perform as well when he was in. Brad Johnsons drives were very slow and methodical and the defense got more rest tim.
Now, all that being said, I don't think Brad johnson is the long term solution, maybe not even a very good short term solution, but I do think he is better than a hobbled, whiner that cannot make up his mind about anything.


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

I think with the vikings having the number 6 offense with Daunte and the number 27 with Brad, the Time of Posession should be in Daunte's favor, but than again, if the DEFENSE doesn't give you the ball back, you can not have time of possesion. When the defense gets 18 turnovers in the last 8 games, your time of possesion should be huge, but it wasn't. As a matter of fact, the vikings averaged three minutes a game less than their opponents. Three and outs on defense are more important than failed 50 yard drives on offense, as far as TOP. I was at and I am sure you all watched that tampa game, the first game last year. That was a win all the way. The refs stole that game. That aside, of duante's 12 int's, 7 of those came off tipped passes by wr's. Hard to blame a qb for that, unless it is really off line. Of course, unlike Brett Favre, who just throws it to the db's, that was not the case for Daunte. As for fumbling, it is hard to hang on when you are getting blind sided. It just sucks that we lost one of the best athletes at the position, not to mention the best deep ball. Randy found out last year that it don't matter how far you can throw, if you can't run around long enough for Randy to get open. :sniper:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Pepper was great at times, no doubt about it. The constant turnovers caused directly by him, however, far outweigh the positives in my opinion. Most of the teams are so close that many times the winner is the one who make the least amount of mistakes. Culpepper was Mr. Mistake!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They got what they could for him....after all there weren't teams lined up 10 deep bidding on him.It was either trade someone who didn't want to be here anymore or pay a malcontent to sit down in florida and b*itch.Same with Moss.....better off without him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

All I know is I like the fact that they are going after Hutchison of Seatle.....They are getting a pro bowl left side of the line. Now with that said. If Birk can come back healthy and Rosenthaugh has a good/decent year. They should have a stacked line....3 potential pro bowlers. Now the running game should be better, and have a new plan of attack on offense. There offense should (on paper) be better. But IMO they need that QB to take them to the promise land and Johnson is not it. They need to make some moves and draft a guy they can groom to be a starter in 2 years or go out and get someone, I know nobody is left, but get someone in a trade.

I am going out on a limb......but if the whizzinator Smith can get his head on straight and not party too much.....he is our #1 running back and going to gain 1000 yards.....but that is a small limb that can break with one good party.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Im right in line with fireball, Daunte was a great talent. He struggled last year under pressure however.....which is not someone that I want to lead my team. I do think that the teams success towards the end came from a cake schedule, defense creating turnovers, and the play of the special teams. Brad Johnson had NOTHING to do with it, and hopefully there will be some sort of change this year (I dont see it happening, but we need to).

If Johnson starts, this will be a nice 6-10 or 7-9 year. We dont have the same D that Tampa had when he won the superbowl with them, so please dont tell me he is a winner.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He didn't want to be here anymore.He did everything he could to get out of here.He demanded more guaranteed money. He stayed in Florida, refusing to come to Minnesota to rehab his knee and stick his nose in the new playbook. He also whined through e-mails to the media. The Vikings' leadership has contempt for insolence, and Culpepper drilled into that raw nerve.
When Culpepper wouldn't bend to attempts by Wilf and Childress to assert their authority, he left the franchise with few choices: trade, release or put up with him.
I think the sex scandle was the deciding factor in him not wanting to stay here.It would be an embarassment for his family......now he has a fresh start....quotes from Zigy Wilf....

"I talked to him several weeks ago," Wilf said. "Since that point in time, it didn't seem like he was willing to find a way to work things out. He didn't want to come up [from his Florida home] to rehabilitate, and he did not want to work with the coaching staff. It seemed like we had two alternatives. We could have paid him the [$6 million bonus he was due March 24] like I intended to, and tried to work with him. But he was making every effort to find a way to leave. We did our best."

Wilf said Culpepper never provided the team a reason for his discontent or why he was concerned about his status.

"You've got to ask him," Wilf said. "I just think that the combination of the injury and ... I don't know, a career crisis. He wanted a change. Maybe it's the attitude that had fallen upon him because of the boat incident. All of those different matters probably played into his decision not to try to find a way to work things out."


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Brad Johnson had NOTHING to do with it


Brad Johnson didn't lose it for them and that, these days in a diluted NFL talent pool, goes a long ways towards winning!!!! Don't get me wrong, I know that Brad Johnson is not a superstar and he will never be a pro bowler again, but we could have worse!!! I also understand we need a competent backup for Johnson.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We need 2 backup's because we don't have any back-up's we should sign Gus again.


----------

